# Intel Celeron 3865U CPU detected as amd64?



## silicon_matters (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi guys. I am new here, this is my first post, please suggest if there's a better place to post this question.

I have a mini PC running PfSense used as my home router. I have an Intel Celeron 3865U CPU on it and 8GB RAM.

But sysctl shows me the architecture as amd64. Is this normal?



```
[2.4.5-RELEASE]admin@pfsense/root: sysctl hw
hw.machine: amd64
hw.model: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3865U @ 1.80GHz
hw.ncpu: 2
hw.byteorder: 1234
hw.physmem: 8445272064
hw.usermem: 8189628416
hw.pagesize: 4096
hw.floatingpoint: 1
hw.machine_arch: amd64
hw.realmem: 8589934592
```

I ran into a problem trying to install a package through a URL. It said the expected architecture was amd64 thats when I went looking.

Could it be that FreeBSD identified the CPU wrong? What are the issues I should look for? So far, the AES-NI encryption in this CPU looks very unstable when I enable IPsec VPN service. So I have it disabled. Otherwise the box is OK.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 6, 2020)

silicon_matters said:


> Hi guys. I am new here, this is my first post, please suggest if there's a better place to post this question.


Welcome. "System Hardware" is the right forum.



silicon_matters said:


> I have a mini PC running PfSense used as my home router. I have an Intel Celeron 3865U CPU on it and 8GB RAM.
> 
> But sysctl shows me the architecture as amd64. Is this normal?


Yes it is normal. _amd64_ refers to the 64-bit version of the x86 instruction set of the CPU:









						x86-64 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Intel product specifications
					

Intel® product specifications, features and compatibility quick reference guide and code name decoder. Compare products including processors, desktop boards, server products and networking products.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2020)

silicon_matters said:


> I have a mini PC running PfSense used as my home router.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

